

Ask HN: Anyone know of startups that have offices (or are based) in Hong Kong? - throwhkgogo

I&#x27;m an US software developer that is interested in working and living in Hong Kong (I speak the language). I&#x27;ve got experience working for top 10 companies as well as early startups.<p>Does anyone know of any startups or software companies that are hiring out of HK? Has anyone done something similar?<p>Ty
======
JSeymourATL
Suggest researching HK based startups that received funding in the last 6-24
months. Build a target list of interesting companies, reach out to the
principals directly. Here's a good place for leads>
[http://www.startupshk.com/](http://www.startupshk.com/)

